# replace starter pull cord on Crafstman 536.881800



## LMHmedchem (Feb 5, 2014)

Hello,

The pull cord broke at the end of last year. I have an electric starter but I would like to replace this while I am doing my fall maintenance.

Is there a write up somewhere for the procedure?

Thanks,

*LMHmedchem*


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

I assume its a Tecumseh engine. This video by Donny Boy covers tecumseh recoil rope replacement. Donny Boy 73 puts out a lot of how to videos. A new one every Friday usually. Check him out on Youtube!


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Easy. Remove Recoil from shroud, or remove complete shroud if Recoil is riveted on. The Ropes usually break at the end in the recoil near the knot. (you may or may not have to get a new rope) Take a lighter, and burn the broken end of the rope. When it is burning, blow out the flame, and squeeze and roll the burnt end to turn the frayed end into a point. This will make it easier to restring it. Next, The recoil is spring loaded. Turn the recoil pulley 4-5 complete turns, loading the spring. Locate the rope hole in the Pulley and line it up with the hole in the recoil frame. You can use Vicegrips to keep it in place once it's lined up. Thread Rope through both holes, and tie a knot. Done.


----------



## LMHmedchem (Feb 5, 2014)

Prime said:


> I assume its a Tecumseh engine.


This is actually a B&S PowerBuilt OHV 5BSXS 2051HF 276034.




Jackmels said:


> you may or may not have to get a new rope


The rope is in bad shape, so I will need a new one. What should I get for that and where is a good place to get it?

*LMHmedchem*


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

LMHmedchem said:


> This is actually a B&S PowerBuilt OHV 5BSXS 2051HF 276034.
> 
> 
> The rope is in bad shape, so I will need a new one. What should I get for that and where is a good place to get it?
> ...


Take a piece of the rope or the whole starter with you to any small engine shop to show them the cord for size if your not sure. Some hardware stores have it.


----------



## buzzybee (Nov 1, 2017)

My local ACE has 2 mm starter cord for 11 cents a foot. That's what I've used.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

make sure you get actual starter rope. i use stens trueblue starter rope but rotary and briggs makes good rope as well. that stuff at ace is cotton you will be replacing it 1 year down the road, same thing with those starter rope repair kits that come with a prepackaged handle those are cotton. your local ope dealer should stock the good stuff for about a dollar a foot


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

You want a #5 (5/32) if it's a 5hp-7hp, #6 (3/16) for 8hp+. You want a 100% braided rope and not a kernmantel (core and sheath) rope. Many mower shops will sell you kernmantel, you will be replacing it more often.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

stens trueblue starter rope is what I use also, Usually get it at a good price for 100' roll so always have it on hand and change out on most engines I work on so I go through it.


----------



## LMHmedchem (Feb 5, 2014)

I ended up ordering this,

Stens 146-919 True Blue Starter Rope, 100-Feet ($17)

This matches the measurements of the original rope but is not kernmantel. Hopefully it will last long enough that I won't have to replace it again. I will do the replacement tomorrow if the weather cooperates.

Thanks for all the input so far.

*LMHmedchem*


----------



## LMHmedchem (Feb 5, 2014)

I finished this repair today. These videos were very helpful.

HOW TO REPAIR Riveted Pull Start on Briggs & Stratton Snowblower Engine PART 1/2




HOW TO REPAIR Riveted Pull Start on Briggs & Stratton Snowblower Engine PART 2/2





It works fine now. I seem to have got the replacement cord a bit on the short side. I tried to measure the old rope and put a bit more than that on the spool, but I was a bit confused about winding the spring. Turning the spool counter clockwise wound the spring, but also played out some of the rope. I guess you have to put more rope on the spool to start with so that after you wind the spring you have enough left.

There is enough rope on the spool to start the engine but I have to be careful to remember not to pull to hard or far.

*LMHmedchem*


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Yea I've done that, If you got the 100' roll I would re do it, Kind of hurts when you give a good pull and the handle just stops and your arm doesn't, Could hurt yourself out in the cold also.


----------

